
Levitating glass bead proves Einstein wrong - jacquesm
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18944-levitating-glass-bead-proves-einstein-wrong.html
======
jacquesm
The title is a bit link-baity (but it is the original title), Einstein was
wrong about our capabilities to measure, not about some fundamental theory.

~~~
owyn
Indeed. The title should probably be "better measurements prove Einstein is
still right", but that's not link-bait.

~~~
hga
Also note how the Ars article (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1373580>)
actually tells you a lot of useful stuff about the paper vs. this one that's
in a magazine that's nominally for Real Scientists(TM).

~~~
jacquesm
Scientific American hasn't been for "real scientists" since the mid 60's. They
found that 'popular science' had a much larger audience and dumbed down
accordingly. The old articles are a lot more solid on content, no fancy
graphics and would actually require a bit of background knowledge to be
understood. The last few years it is more at the level of 'infotainment'
though they do serve as a useful system to pick out interesting developments
from a large number of fields.

I think of it as an easy preview, if something is really interesting (and not
over my head) then I'll try to locate the original paper. The problem with
that is that most of the times those are ridiculously expensive if you are not
affiliated with a university.

~~~
hga
I stopped reading _Unscientific Americans_ in the '80s, when e.g. they
published a series of anti-BMD articles where the list of "beyond the
foreseeable state of the art" required developments kept dropping as they were
accomplished (in one notable example, you and I could have built an
"impossible" battery system out of car batteries in a few hours...).

However, this was published in _New Scientist_ , although after some
investigation I note that it isn't officially a magazine for practitioners,
contrary to the impression I've gotten from individual on-line articles I've
looked at.

------
zeynel1
Headline writers of popular press love to prove Einstein wrong. Einstein
sells.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=einstein+wrong&hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/search?q=einstein+wrong&hl=en&prmd=nv&source=lnt&tbs=tl:1&ei=-uf5S5urOIS0lQfeh9S_Cg&sa=X&oi=tool&resnum=3&ct=tlink&ved=0CAwQpwU)

